# New Ruger LCP questions...



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I just picked up a Ruger LCP from Cabela's today, and I have a few questions: 

1) First of all, I have to push in the Magazine release button a little in order to get the magazine in. Is that normal?

2) The black guide rod has wear marks on it already. Is that normal?

3) The top of the barrel lug that you can see at the top of the slide when the pistol is assembled has a wear mark on it. Is that normal?

This is a factory new pistol from Cabela's. This is my second pistol. My first being the Glock 19. The finish on the Glock was superior. The LCP is a little disappointing so far, and I have not even shot it yet.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

onalandline said:


> I just picked up a Ruger LCP from Cabela's today, and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) First of all, I have to push in the Magazine release button a little in order to get the magazine in. Is that normal?
> 
> ...


I've had my LCP for a few months and had the same problem with the magazine. Just give the bottom a smack or two without pressing the release button and it will be fine. Can't answer the rest of your questions

Andy


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Go shoot the gun and see if you still have stuff to complain about. 

Are the wear marks just mars on the finish from racking the slide or are they actual gouges?

Little guns are built with little room The finish on G19 should be superior to the LCP. I would be more worried if you said you just got the G19 and the LCP had a better finish. I would like to hear what you think once youve filled then emptird the mag a few times. I am generally more interested in how the gun performs, however I would not want a gun that was faulty or made my embarrassed to show my shooting buddies because it was an obvious POS or a lemon.

RCG


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Go shoot the gun and see if you still have stuff to complain about.
> 
> Are the wear marks just mars on the finish from racking the slide or are they actual gouges?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

The magazine insertion issue was just my fault. I was being too careful with it. When I gave it a smack, it went in with no problem.

The wear marks are apparently from the factory test firing and/or me just racking the slide. Just a small, smooth mark on the top of the barrel lug and some on the guide rod. Basically, just a bit of the blueing wearing off. That's what the guy at Cabela's told me. Also, there are just a couple of production marks on the inside of the slide. I am guessing that is normal. I guess the blued finish is not anywhere near as tough as the tenifer finish on the Glock. I never shot the gun yet. No gouges. Just being anal I guess.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a chrome slide model and the fit and finish on mine was excellent. I usually ride the mag release button when inserting a mag but one should not have to with enough force applied. I would also attribute any wear marks to handling and test firing unless deep gouges, scratches or significant material is missing from that plastic rod. So far not a bobble out of mine and have been very impressed. As small and light as it is it shoots amazingly well. Hope yours works out as well.


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I have a chrome slide model and the fit and finish on mine was excellent. I usually ride the mag release button when inserting a mag but one should not have to with enough force applied. I would also attribute any wear marks to handling and test firing unless deep gouges, scratches or significant material is missing from that plastic rod. So far not a bobble out of mine and have been very impressed. As small and light as it is it shoots amazingly well. Hope yours works out as well.


When you say chrome slide....is this hard shine chrome or looks like a regular two tones?
I went to the dealer and he showed to me the blue and a two tones, never mention a crome one


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

From what I'm reading I believe all of your problems may not be long term problems..

You should shoot the gun at least 200 times (IMHO) to break it in and to determine that it is trustworthy for conceal carry.

They aren't the most fun to shoot or the most accurate of guns.

But they are excellent for pocket carry self defense.

I carry mine in a DeSantis Nemesis holster.










Both my wife and I shoot them often for practice.

Ours have similar marks and scuff's as you describe.

I think you'll enjoy your new gun as you get used to it.

:smt1099


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> From what I'm reading I believe all of your problems may not be long term problems..
> 
> You should shoot the gun at least 200 times (IMHO) to break it in and to determine that it is trustworthy for conceal carry.
> 
> ...


I have since taken it to the range and fired a bunch of ammo through it, without problems. I don't mind firing it. I think it has a smooth, although long, trigger pull. I too, have the Nemesis holster. I was just being anal about the marks. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JamesCanby (Jun 21, 2010)

*Comments on the LCP*



onalandline said:


> I just picked up a Ruger LCP from Cabela's today, and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) First of all, I have to push in the Magazine release button a little in order to get the magazine in. Is that normal?
> 
> ...


The more you fire the LCP, the easier it will be to insert the magazine. It's hard at first, but it gets easier over time. Rather than pressing the magazine release button, tap (smack) the mag into place with the heel of your hand.

The marks on the guide rod are essentially the bluing being rubbed off by the recoil springs. Not a problem.

I haven't seen the kind of wear mark on the barrel that you mentioned.

It's a great gun ... and the more you shoot it, the better it gets.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry island18, I just now saw your question. Yes it is a two tone look and the slide is what they call hard chromed. It is silver but it is a flat mat finish not polished. Either type is fine in my opinion. It looks nice and ought to wear well. So far still no problems out of mine and although I may be strange I enjoy shooting it. Currently resides in a cheap uncle Mikes pocket holster or ankle holster. I'd second the Nemesis and plan on getting one for it. Better fit and function.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

onalandline said:


> I have since taken it to the range and fired a bunch of ammo through it, without problems.


ona:

There ya go.....

The only problem I've found with Ruger LCP's is the fact that they are habit-forming.. After my first one (which I have a CT laser on) my wife bought her one (engraved slide version), and then I bought another, just cause....

Lottsa' gun for little money in my opinion...

Best Wishes,

Jesse

P.S. To each his own, but I DO depress the mag release button when inserting a mag... Being easy with the mag insertion might not be necessary, but it won't hurt..


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

PX said:


> ona:
> 
> There ya go.....
> 
> ...


It's more broken in now, and does not require much to insert the magazine.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

onalandline said:


> It's more broken in now, and does not require much to insert the magazine.


ona:

Great..

I didn't mean to imply or suggest the ONLY correct way to insert the magazine was to keep the release depressed while inserting, I was just saying that I do it, and it works for me.

I think Ruger's warranty/customer service would fix, free, any mag release problems, no matter the cause, so whatever works for you is what you should do.

I'm just old and set in my ways, and seldom let logic or facts sway my opinion.

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------

